# Choosing a puppy at 4 weeks old ?



## J_fo89 (Mar 20, 2016)

hey all ! 
I'm looking for some advice.
I've found a litter and am going to view the mum, litter, documents, ask questions and if I would like one to put down a deposit etc at 4 weeks of age.

My head is spinning with information as I'm seeing articles on how puppies shouldn't be chosen until 8 weeks of age but then others say they change so much it doesn't make a great difference and it's mostly based on genetics and experiences with the new owner that mold their personalities. 
The breeder said they can point out which are shy, dominant etc but doesn't choose one that they think would be best suited to me. Is this a concern ? 
Thanks for any input


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

What breed is it? I've always done the 'choosing' visit at 5 weeks rather than 4 weeks, that extra week reveals a LOT about their character.....

Most breeders will guide prospective owners to pups that better suit their needs, so I'd find it odd if she let's people choose their own??


----------



## J_fo89 (Mar 20, 2016)

It's a golden retriever  
Yeah we've only had one dog and we didn't get her from a breeder. So I'm not to confident on choosing myself for the first time incase there is one that would be better suited to my personality and lifestyle.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Are they show line, working line? KC registered? fully health tested (hip/elbow score, PRA tested etc)? just trying to get an idea of the breeder....


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

J_fo89 said:


> hey all !
> I'm looking for some advice.
> I've found a litter and am going to view the mum, litter, documents, ask questions and if I would like one to put down a deposit etc at 4 weeks of age.
> 
> ...


Is the owner allowing you to pick at 4 weeks or just see the litter and get some info and put you on the picking list for a few weeks time.

I went to see my latest youngster at 4 weeks but was not able to choose untill 6 weeks to which I prefer as at 4 weeks its very difficult to choose as they all look very similar.


----------



## J_fo89 (Mar 20, 2016)

labradrk said:


> Are they show line, working line? KC registered? fully health tested (hip/elbow score, PRA tested etc)? just trying to get an idea of the breeder....





labradrk said:


> Are they show line, working line? KC registered? fully health tested (hip/elbow score, PRA tested etc)? just trying to get an idea of the breeder....


They are kc registered, both hip scored and eye tested as far as Ive been told. Mum from a working line and dad a show line I think. I plan to ask more questions when I'm going to view just so I could see health test and blood linage proof.
I was told I would be able to choose at 4 weeks.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

IME it is impossible to determine what a puppy is or might be at 4 weeks.

Nor do I ever put a deposit down. But that is my choice and also my luck.

You might get an idea at 5 weeks but 6 is a better bet.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

J_fo89 said:


> They are kc registered, both hip scored and eye tested as far as Ive been told. Mum from a working line and dad a show line I think. I plan to ask more questions when I'm going to view just so I could see health test and blood linage proof.
> I'm sure I can choose at 4 weeks.


You can check health tests online provided you have the sire and dams pedigree names, no need to see paperwork.

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/mateselect/test/


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

More often or not breeders don't select a puppy that they want to keep until about 6 weeks, one breeder told me that she would choose when the puppies were exactly 6 weeks and 3 days!
I've chosen at 5 weeks before now, I would think 4 weeks is a little early tbh although goldies can be pretty well developed by then.
I didn't select my current dog until after 6 weeks as the breeder wanted to temperament test all the pups as he was looking for a puppy that had strong working tendencies. However I let the breeders wife who knew the pups well to help and advise me which one to go for. She knew what we were looking for and came up with a good 'un as far as we are concerned


----------



## J_fo89 (Mar 20, 2016)

Also if I visit the litter and dont buy one how do I turn them down without them thinking Iv been a time waster ? When they've put me down for a male and say I can view the litter and pick, this doesn't mean I can't say no on the day does it ?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes, you can say no.

Simply say you would like to think about it, but do let the Breeder know your decision.

I would always have preferred for someone who wasn't sure to say so. I never wanted my pups to go to someone who didn't feel they could say no.


----------



## J_fo89 (Mar 20, 2016)

That's great thank you  that's what I thought I should probably do. But I don't want to give a reason that's going to seem I don't think they're a good breeder just that there isn't one in the litter for me.


----------

